# Ελεύθερη επαγγελματίας στην Κύπρο



## Lizzy (Apr 18, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 

γνωρίζει κάποιος τις προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής στο (αντίστοιχο;) ταμείο ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών της Κύπρου ως μεταφραστής;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## N10 (Apr 28, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να επικοινωνήσεις με την Παγκύπρια Ένωση Πτυχιούχων Μεταφραστών και Διερμηνέων.

http://www.pancyuti.org/meli.html


----------

